# How much does 9 liters of ADA amazonia weigh?



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

In pounds.


----------



## Scruff (Mar 18, 2011)

Approximately 20 lbs per their website. 

http://www.adgshop.com/Aqua_Soil_Amazonia_p/104-031.htm


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks


----------

